
Covid-19 as deadly as 1918 Pandemic - ZguideZ
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/08/13/scientists-say-the-coronavirus-is-at-least-as-deadly-as-the-1918-flu-pandemic.html
======
rurban
Complete nonsense, totally different in all regards.

In 1928 the T Cell overreaction killed young healthy people with an IFR over
50%. You barely had a chance, there were no immunosuppressors known, 50m dead.

2019 kills only old or sick people like with the seasonal flu, with an
extremely low IFR, 0.3% in the east, 1.0% in the west. The only problem is the
lack of a vaccine. Still lower than in a strong flu season (600k - 2m dead) as
with a swine flu (low HxNx)

